# vBulletin Test Forum



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The vBulletin test forum i've been working on (and causing the downtime) recently is now ready for the user test phase.

www.heresy-online.net/forums

the portal is on

www.heresy-online.net/forums/cmps_index.php

In a few weeks Heresy Online is going to be switching software over to the superior vbulletin. 

This'll mean no more server errors! But also means a lot of work mostly on my part but we'll all have a part to play in the evolution of Heresy Online.

Your Signatures etc will all need redoing, avatars will need reuploading etc.

All i'm asking is that you log into this forum and have a play with the interface. Post messages, send pm's etc.

Basically try to find any faults with it that I can fix before it goes fully live in the next week or so.

On a side note anything you post on this forum will be lost when we come to switching over so dont worry too much about content. 

To see the theme that we're going to go with theres a small drop down box at the bottom left. Drop it down and select Disturbed.

The more problems, awol accounts, errors etc we can find at this stage the better.

Have fun.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

cool! iv been on there for a while...better start posting, pming etc


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer a logout option at the top of a page rather than just the bottom, but that's just me. overall i like it a lot


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i dont seem to have access to the mod forum, or any of the mod stuff.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

can't put an avatar up - not done yet? also, can't find gallery - personal or public; again, not done yet?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> can't put an avatar up - not done yet? also, can't find gallery - personal or public; again, not done yet?


Strange.

It worked for me.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/memberlist.php?ltr=J&pp=0&sort=username&order=asc

Are you able to access the user cp to edit your avatar?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

I just get a box with the following

[header]Edit Avatar
[pic box]Your Current Avatar
No Avatar Specified 
[text]Avatars are small graphics that are displayed under your username whenever you post.
[button]Do not use an avatar
Note: if you have a custom avatar selecting this option will delete it.

can't change it at all. no links to upload address like in profile pic page


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that one out.

I had to tick a box in the admin panel to enable user custom avatars for registered users.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Bingo - Working fine now. Cheers Jez


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added the anti spam question mod successfully so hopefully we wont get multitudes of cock enlargement pimps shifting their "wonder" pills.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Diggin it Jez. Left a few problems I had in the test post.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great one Jez, 

Been over and had a prod at it and posted a couple of things up in the test post. I like the disturbedx theme and the functionality of the new boards.


I will go on again later and see if I can _Machine Curse_ it in anyway.  and post anything further about it, on it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

When we switch over to the forum imported users will have to enable the WYSIWYG posting and quick editor from within their user control panel.

user cp > edit options > miscellaneous options (near the bottom) > standard editor (from the drop down)

New registrations will have the settings ticked correctly already.


----------

